
Federal Survey of Consumer Finances – Can Income Predict Wealth? - KyleOS
https://kyso.io/becca/income-wealth
======
KyleOS
Here's a link to the data source:
[https://www.federalreserve.gov/econres/scfindex.htm](https://www.federalreserve.gov/econres/scfindex.htm)

